# proud flesh help



## dani2113 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi, I have a 6 year old that had a pretty bad injury last fall on his hind fetlock and bulb of his heel. It was a deep long cut and has been heeling pretty well except is now developing some proud flesh. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas of the way to treat it. I would prefer not surgically removing it or skin graphing unless that seems to be the only or best way. I would love to hear some opinions!


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

A close up photo would be nice.

But -- Keep the wound dry first and foremost. If there is dew or wet grass, keep the horse up in a dry lot. Any water on a wound after the initial clean-up really makes proud flesh 100 x worse.

Then, if it is for sure granulation tissue and the gap is closed up that was the original cut, I would get a small jar of 'Prouds Off'. It is a blue paste that is made up of Copper Sulfate in a paste form. Copper Sulfate is a caustic that literally eats out the proud flesh.

I put it on 2 or 3 times a day on the proud flesh only. Each time I doctor the horse, I take a dry paper towel and wipe it clean before putting on more Prouds Off. When the proud flesh is eaten off right to the level of the good skin, I quit putting it on and put on Gall Salve or Corona Ointment every day until the proud flesh needs to be eaten off again. 

I just alternate between the salve and the prouds off using which ever one is needed. The keeps it from drying out and cracking and let it hair up really well. The Prouds Off keeps the proud flesh from protruding past the skin level. This leaves minimal scarring -- better than anything else I have used.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Proudsoff is good stuff!


----------



## Abbzug (Jan 2, 2012)

My vet Reccomended hydrocortisone cream. I applied it once a day for three days. Proud flesh was markedly reduced. Then, I applied one day here and there when I noticed it getting overgrown. I used it about six days total over three weeks for a heel bulb injury.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Abbzug (Jan 2, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Prouds Off works AWESOME. But it is really caustic so you need to be careful to apply it only where it actually needs to go. 

Proud flesh is when the body makes too much tissue, that grows higher than skin level in a wound. So if the wound is currently AT skin level, you don't have proud flesh and you don't want to apply a removing agent there.

Yes, a picture would be great to see what you are dealing with. 

Hydrocortisone cream also works well to get rid of proud flesh, and it isn't as caustic.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

When my horse had a small leg injury that developed proud flesh I used Wonder Dust and was quite happy with the results. It was getting bad enough that the vet had brought up the topic of cutting it off and "starting over again" but we didn't end up needing to do that. Now you can't tell where the injury was anymore. 

I'd rinse off the wound, pat it dry, and then "poof" on the powder. I liked that Wonder Dust kind of formed a dry "scab" over the whole injury.


----------



## shaunna (Jun 4, 2014)

verona1016 said:


> When my horse had a small leg injury that developed proud flesh I used Wonder Dust and was quite happy with the results. It was getting bad enough that the vet had brought up the topic of cutting it off and "starting over again" but we didn't end up needing to do that. Now you can't tell where the injury was anymore.
> 
> I'd rinse off the wound, pat it dry, and then "poof" on the powder. I liked that Wonder Dust kind of formed a dry "scab" over the whole injury.


How often did you rinse and reapply the wonder dust. My mare looks to be developing a little proud flesh but nothing to warrent the vet to come cut it off I was looking at trying wonder dust or prouds off but not 100% sure on how to go about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

STOP rinsing it! Water should never touch a healing cut once it has been initially cleaned up. Water, even walking through wet grass, greatly increases the growth of proud flesh.

Re-read my post above. It explains in detail how to use it!


----------



## tednbren (May 15, 2013)

My horse had a deep gash just below the hock. I wasted a month trying to heal this wound listening to everyone else's advice including a vet. If you are having proud flesh problems I highly, highly recommend PF Wonder Salve. Website: Proud Flesh | PF Wonder Salve For Horses | Horse Wound Treatment. Go there and read about it. It ate away the proud flesh and healed the wound. I wish I had had it right from the start! I was totally blown away and amazed at the products ability to get rid of proud flesh and naturally heal the wound. You won't be sorry you bought it, I can guarantee it! I will always use it on wounds from now on and keep a jar handy!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I hosed it off and gently scrubbed off any loose scabs daily until it was looking a lot better. I hadn't heard that you shouldn't rinse until now, though the dampness seemed to help the Wonder Dust stick to the wound really well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

